# Sgarbi, moderato e pacato come sempre



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

Ho riso fino alle lacrime perchè per quanto sia un rompicoglioni isterico e sempre fuori dalle righe a me sgarbi piace come modo di fare...

è vecchia ma non l'avevo mai visto ad annozero  

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cG63QYPNpBg


----------



## brugola (27 Aprile 2009)

farei del male fisico a sgarbi..ma proprio tanto dolore
vorrei capire cosa ti piace di modo di fare di sgarbi-
s******a   tutti e tutte comunque
se non lo invitasse piu nessuno (ma amano tutti troppo le risse) non varrebbe un cazzo


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2009)

Mi sta meno antipatico di Beppe Grillo... poi almeno Sgarbi puo' parlare di storia dell'Arte


----------



## Iris (27 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sta meno antipatico di Beppe Grillo... poi almeno Sgarbi puo' parlare di storia dell'Arte


 Il guaio è che pretende di occuparsi di altro


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Il guaio è che pretende di occuparsi di altro



Bhe' anche Beppe Grillo


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ho riso fino alle lacrime perchè per quanto sia un rompicoglioni isterico e sempre fuori dalle righe a me sgarbi piace come modo di fare...
> 
> è vecchia ma non l'avevo mai visto ad annozero
> 
> ...


Personalmente odio Sgarbi, non è in grado di parlare e confrontarsi con nessuno, non è in grado di esprimere un'idea messa in croce perchè non appena qualcuno si dimostra in disaccordo gli parte l'embolo...anche secondo me non dovrebbero assolutamente + invitarlo alla trasmissioni


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

che sia antipatico, provocatorio e rissoso è indubbio che non sempre dica stronzate ,per me ,anche.
lo invitano sapendo benissimo che sbrocca e che va fuori di cranio e concordo con lettrice che dice che anche grillo non si limita a fare il comico..
a me sta simpatico.


----------



## Iris (27 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' anche Beppe Grillo


Infatti.
Ognuno dovrebbe limitarsi a fare il proprio mestiere: invece tutti, dai comici, ai magistrati, alle veline vogliono fare i politici. Evidentemente richiede meno impegno e dona più quattrini.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Ognuno dovrebbe limitarsi a fare il proprio mestiere: invece tutti, dai comici, ai magistrati, alle veline vogliono fare i politici. Evidentemente richiede meno impegno e dona più quattrini.


Sicuamente la politica impegna molto meno... soprattutto per le veline visto che non son previsti stacchetti del cacchio!


----------



## ranatan (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ho riso fino alle lacrime perchè per quanto sia un rompicoglioni isterico e sempre fuori dalle righe a me sgarbi piace come modo di fare...
> 
> è vecchia ma non l'avevo mai visto ad annozero
> 
> ...


 
Non lo tollero. Aggredisce continuamente come un pazzo, sembra sempre strafatto (non che lo sia, ma perde il controllo come se lo fosse).

Beccatelo qui quando difende la Zanicchi contro l'intervento di Benigni a Sanremo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUl7XV-Hh9U


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Aprile 2009)

conosciuto di persona......giuro che dal vivo da quel che mi e' sembrato e x quel poco che ho visto e' tutt'altro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> conosciuto di persona......giuro che dal vivo da quel che mi e' sembrato e x quel poco che ho visto e' tutt'altro


 A me ha tagliato la strada passando col rosso... simpaticissimo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Ognuno dovrebbe limitarsi a fare il proprio mestiere: invece tutti, dai comici, ai magistrati, alle veline vogliono fare i politici. Evidentemente richiede meno impegno e dona più quattrini.


 La politica è il "mestiere" di tutti: l'importante è come viene svolto e che ci si prepari e che non si diventi ministro in due mesi.


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *La politica è il "mestiere" di tutti:* l'importante è come viene svolto e che ci si prepari e che non si diventi ministro in due mesi.


 Concordo. Non vedo perchè un comico o un critico d'arte non possa anche occuparsi del bene comune. L'eventuale problema semmai è come lo fa, e l'attendibilità del personaggio. Ma d'altronde questo vale per tutti.
Sgarbi è intelligente e a suo modo brillante, ma ha modi da vera testa di cazzo.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo. Non vedo perchè un comico o un critico d'arte non possa anche occuparsi del bene comune. L'eventuale problema semmai è come lo fa, e l'attendibilità del personaggio. Ma d'altronde questo vale per tutti.
> * Sgarbi è intelligente e a suo modo brillante, ma ha modi da vera testa di cazzo.*













ce l'hanno anche tanti che non sono nè intelligenti nè brillanti


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ce l'hanno anche tanti che non sono nè intelligenti nè brillanti


 infatti metto sempre l'intelligenza al primo posto... se poi c'è anche il resto tanto meglio...


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> infatti metto sempre l'intelligenza al primo posto... se poi c'è anche il resto tanto meglio...


 
ma l'intelligenza è anche essere in grado di comportarsi e di esprimersi, il fatto che ce ne siano tanti altri come lui, a mio parere, non lo giustifica affatto


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma l'intelligenza è anche essere in grado di comportarsi e di esprimersi, il fatto che ce ne siano tanti altri come lui, a mio parere, non lo giustifica affatto


ma dai, è il personaggio.
Se non facesse il solito casino quando viene invitato non farebbe audience e non lo inviterebbero.
Se lo senti parlare d'arte però rimani davvero affascinata.


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai, è il personaggio.
> Se non facesse il solito casino quando viene invitato non farebbe audience e non lo inviterebbero.
> Se lo senti parlare d'arte però rimani davvero affascinata.


 
sull'arte concordo con te. x il resto lo ritengo un coglione gasato


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> *ma l'intelligenza è anche essere in grado di comportarsi e di esprimersi, *il fatto che ce ne siano tanti altri come lui, a mio parere, non lo giustifica affatto


 quello lo puoi insegnare anche ad un perfetto idiota...   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Infatti nulla giustifica i suoi modi da testolina di minchia... ma negargli l'intelligenza, mi sembra un po' dura.


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> quello lo puoi insegnare anche ad un perfetto idiota...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non gli nego la cultura


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non gli nego la cultura


non parlavo di cultura. Ci sono persone intelligenti e brillanti poco colte.


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non parlavo di cultura. Ci sono persone intelligenti e brillanti poco colte.


 
appunto...


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> appunto...


 appunto che?


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> appunto che?


 
a me sembra un uomo senza dubbio colto, ma troppo calato nel personaggio irascibile e irrispettoso. Non considero intelligenti le persone che non sono in grado di confrontarsi con chi la pensa diversamente


----------



## Old Sgargiula (28 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> a me sembra un uomo senza dubbio colto, ma troppo calato nel personaggio irascibile e irrispettoso.


Per me e' proprio cosi'... al massimo se si cala qualcosa son pasticche


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2009)

in realtà, nel mondo dell'arte,
sgarbi non nutre di una buona fama  e non è molto autorevole rispetto ad altri assai più preparati.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (28 Aprile 2009)

Verissimo... pero' a me piacevano le sue lezioni in TV.
Ci metteva molta passione.

Best Regards

M.Thatcher


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> conosciuto di persona......giuro che dal vivo da quel che mi e' sembrato e x quel poco che ho visto e' tutt'altro


confermo. quello che mi ha lasciato attonita è stato scoprire che è timido e, nel contesto in cui l'ho conosciuto, addirittura insicuro


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà, nel mondo dell'arte,
> sgarbi non nutre di una buona fama e non è molto autorevole rispetto ad altri assai più preparati.


 Conta poco, per divulgare bisogna saper catturare l'attenzione e saper spiegare. Ho conosciuto persone con una preparazione eccezionale che non sapevano far comprendere ai più principi abbastanza elementari.


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2009)

Concordo che tutti debbano far politica (partecipare al bene comune), infatti tutti abbiamo diritto di voto, appena raggiunta la maggiore età.
Dissento fortemente con  sostiene dice che tutti possano fare i ministri ed i parlamentari.
Il risultato lo si vede dai lavori parlamentari, da come vengono redatte le leggi, anzi ormai si va avanti a forza di decreti, mal scritti, e bisognosi di continue modifiche perchè tecnicamente e politicamente non funzionali.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà, nel mondo dell'arte,
> sgarbi non nutre di una buona fama  e non è molto autorevole rispetto ad altri assai più preparati.



eh si....

se lo ascoltasse Zeri, sai le risate che si farebbe oggi.


Philippe Daverio è uno che seguo con assoluto piacere rimanedo in ambito televisivo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> eh si....
> 
> se lo ascoltasse Zeri, sai le risate che si farebbe oggi.
> 
> ...


 Daverio mentre lo segui ...poi ti sembra pure sexy  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Io non sono una competente d'arte, ma Sgrabi... non mi dice mai nulla che mi offra un nuovo punto di vista  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 mah


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Maggio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Daverio mentre lo segui ...poi ti sembra pure sexy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vero persa.

a dimostrazione di quanto puo' partire sempre tutto dalla capoccia.


----------

